# [ 2006 ] wondering about Magens Point Resort in St Thomas



## tdberry (Jan 16, 2006)

We have been owners at Magens Point Resort in St.Thomas for 5 years.  We have a 2 BR unit in the Villas building .  Did not use our week last year and are not using it this year (week 6) .  The place seems to be going down hill fast. Am anxious to hear from other owners and what they think.  We also have friends who own there.  In fact, they invested in the new building Which was supposed to have been completed 2 years ago and is still just a pile of dirt.   Hope to hear from other owners.


----------



## irbyjr (Jan 17, 2006)

*Magens Point Resort in St.Thomas*



			
				tdberry said:
			
		

> We have been owners at Magens Point Resort in St.Thomas for 5 years.  We have a 2 BR unit in the Villas building .  Did not use our week last year and are not using it this year (week 6) .  The place seems to be going down hill fast. Am anxious to hear from other owners and what they think.  We also have friends who own there.  In fact, they invested in the new building Which was supposed to have been completed 2 years ago and is still just a pile of dirt.   Hope to hear from other owners.



I posted your question on the STT board.  Maybe someone there knows.  If so, I'll post it.


----------



## Tia (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd be wanting my $ back for the people who bought and it's still a pile of dirt. The USVI needs better timeshare consumer protection imho . If it's going down hill you need owners to get involved and voting asap, which is what should happen before things take a negative turn.


----------



## Spence (Jan 17, 2006)

*Magens Bay Villa Club SPECIAL ASSESSMENT*

Yes, you'll have your bill soon....  in addition to announcing that MFs are going up 15%/yr for the next few years including this year, there is a Special Emergency Assessment of $813 for 2BR and $710 for 1BR.  MFs are now $726 for 2BR and $659 for 1BR!


----------



## somerville (Jan 17, 2006)

I stayed there a few years ago on an AFVC rental.  It appeared that there was a lot of deferred maintenance that was starting to be addressed, and the interior of our unit was shabby.  It sounds like the deferred maintenance was never addressed.  I was also concerned about the termites that were building tunnels up the side of the building and reported it to maintenance, but they didn't seem to be concerned.


----------



## welove2travel (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Magens Point Resort*

We have been owners at Magens Point Resort - studio - since 1995 and have visited the site about 3-4 times.  Because we like St. Thomas so much, we have probably overlooked the decline in this property!
Today we received our emergency assessment fee ($533) along with the increase in Maintenace Fee!!!!!   
We are ready to get rid of this time share (we own two in Hawaii - and slowly we are having our doubts about the feasibility of owning them also!).  It is next to impossible to sell - and who would want to buy a week that has so many problems and increasing fees!!! 
What, now, are our alternatives for this Magen's Bay timeshare?  We're ready to let them 'repossess' it.


----------



## tdberry (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re:Magens Point Resort*

Since I posted my original message/question, we also received our "special emergency assessment"  to the tune of $813 for our 2 bedroom unit.  The MF went to $726 this year and will continue to increase 15% per year.  Kind of an expensive time share.  The assessment is supposed to be a one time thing, but i'm not optimistic it will be.  I know if a person fails to pay their MF they can't use their unit that year.  Anyone know if the same applies to a "special emergency assessment"?  Is there a legal mind out there somewhere.                  I don't think letting them repossess is an option (at least in our case).  That may be part of the plan.   Any advice or contact from fellow owners would be appreciated.   Thanks to those of you who have responded.


----------



## foxshire (Jan 18, 2006)

welove2travel said:
			
		

> We have been owners at Magens Point Resort - studio - since 1995 and have visited the site about 3-4 times.  Because we like St. Thomas so much, we have probably overlooked the decline in this property!
> Today we received our emergency assessment fee ($533) along with the increase in Maintenace Fee!!!!!
> We are ready to get rid of this time share (we own two in Hawaii - and slowly we are having our doubts about the feasibility of owning them also!).  It is next to impossible to sell - and who would want to buy a week that has so many problems and increasing fees!!!
> What, now, are our alternatives for this Magen's Bay timeshare?  We're ready to let them 'repossess' it.



I,too, am wondering what's going on at Magen's.  We own two weeks there, 7 & 8, and am wondering if it's going to be open when we get there.  Didn't receive the usual inquiry as to whether or not we're coming this year, any additional needs, etc.  We're really upset about this emergency assessment.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 19, 2006)

Do they have an owner's association?  If not, then management is calling all of the shots, with no restraints.  That is one of the first things I would look at before buying.

Rather than the credit problems from a foreclosure, why not just but it on ebay or bidshares with a starting price of $1?


----------



## somerville (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope your resort has adequate fire insurance.  If not, it looks like your special assessment will go to pay for yesterday's fire damage.


----------



## foxshire (Jan 19, 2006)

Are you kidding?  Was there really a fire yesterday at Magen's?  Do you have any particulars?  If so, would be interested.  I sent an e-mail yesterday and got a failure to deliver message.


----------



## Tia (Jan 19, 2006)

somerville said:
			
		

> I hope your resort has adequate fire insurance.  If not, it looks like your special assessment will go to pay for yesterday's fire damage.



Is there a link you can put up ?  (never mind I found the other post with this 
- http://www.virginislandsdailynews.com/index.pl/article_home?id=12271646 )

I sent a link to this thread to another owner of Megans, who also owns at our island resort. He mentioned there is not an owners association but they were thinking of creating one.


----------



## noson7982 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Magens Point Fire*

This article was on The Timeshare Beat Site

http://www.virginislandsdailynews.com/index.pl/article_home?id=12271646


----------



## Spence (Jan 19, 2006)

The article doesn't name the building, but it sounds like it was in the Tropic Leisure Club area near the entrance to the resort, not the Magens Bay Villas area shown below.












Ok, now I got it.  The Eastern most bldg (described in the article) would be Bldg 6 the Island Bldg, part of the Tropic Leisure Club portion of the resort.  The Building pictured above is Bldg 7.




as noted elsewhere, Bldg 11 doesn't exist yet.


----------



## welove2travel (Jan 19, 2006)

*Where do we stand?*

Wondering if anyone knows just where we stand with this emergency assessment fee?  Not everyone has an extra $500+ to pay out in a quick 4 week period.  What happens if we just don't pay the assessment?  What happens if we send them $50 -$100 per month?  
Now with the fire..........who knows what will happen?
I don't think it matters which building our timeshare is in.....none of us have escaped!!!


----------



## rreese1821 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Any Legal Advise?*

Does anyone know, IF the emer. fee is NOT paid, could they possibly "Reposess" the propertys? If so, whoever is running it can come out way ahead.   Also, what are the local legal obligations and rights, since it's not the USA?


----------



## Spence (Jan 19, 2006)

rreese1821 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, IF the emer. fee is NOT paid, could they possibly "Reposess" the propertys? If so, whoever is running it can come out way ahead.   Also, what are the local legal obligations and rights, since it's not the USA?


Don't know the answer to your question but last time I checked the USVI was in the USA.


----------



## tdberry (Jan 21, 2006)

*Anything new on Magan's Point*

Anyone have any new information on the fire? Any more owners who have received their emergency assessment and are wondering what's going on?


----------



## chellej (Jan 21, 2006)

Buildings 5 & 6 are the Tropic Leisure club studio units.  It sounds like this is where the fire was.

The one & two bedroom Magen Bay units are the ones in the photograph, building 7.


----------



## welove2travel (Jan 22, 2006)

tdberry said:
			
		

> Anyone have any new information on the fire? Any more owners who have received their emergency assessment and are wondering what's going on?




Still wondering what is going on.  Are we just going to pay that assessment and forget it?  I am trying to find out what would happen if I didn't pay it!  Anyone know?


----------



## Spence (Jan 22, 2006)

welove2travel said:
			
		

> Still wondering what is going on.  Are we just going to pay that assessment and forget it?  *I am trying to find out what would happen if I didn't pay it!*  Anyone know?


I would expect that you wouldn't have use of your timeshare until you paid it.


----------



## tdberry (Jan 28, 2006)

*special assessment  $$$$*

Any Magen's owners have any thoughts on the special assessment we have all been billed for.  I guess we have to pay it, but I just wish I had a little more confidence that the money will be well spent.       Have any of you expressed interest to them concerning this owners group they mentioned starting?  Do you think the group is a possibility or just a smoke screen?   Would appreciate any input.


----------



## Whootie (Feb 5, 2006)

We will be arriving at The Villas this Sat. as owners of week 6.
We haven't been there before as we just purchased on ebay last year. We have not as yet paid the special assesment & would like to see the resort & speak to other owners before we do.  We will report what we find. Laura


----------



## Spence (Feb 5, 2006)

barney44 said:
			
		

> We will be arriving at The Villas this Sat. as owners of week 6.  We haven't been there before as we just purchased on ebay last year. We have not as yet paid the special assesment & would like to see the resort & speak to other owners before we do.  We will report what we find. Laura


Have a great trip and let us know what you find out.


----------



## tdberry (Feb 16, 2006)

*Word from Magen's Point*

We heard from some friends who stayed at Magen's Point last week and there seems to be some improvement.  They said the place was cleaner and there seemed to be some improvements being made (still a lot needs to be done).  Anyone else have any information?  What about the special assessment....anyone paid yet?  We haven't sent ours yet,but I guess we will have to.


----------



## Tia (Feb 16, 2006)

I imagine if you don't pay there is something mentioned on what could happen in your bylaws or condo association papers. They could report people to the credit rating agency. But what else happens when owners start not paying is the other owners get billed to makeup the difference . We have had a learning curve ourselves at the Castle.  

Interested owners participating in the decisions by voting and serving on the board is a good thing . When things are going well we all get comfortable, it's easy for things to go wrong when desicions are made that favor a management company vs  owners. If you don't have one already maybe start a yahoo egroup using the resorts name then owners can communicate with each other and find each other. Diplomacy comes in handy I will say as everyone has differing ideas. Here is one for ours http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bluebeards/


----------



## tdberry (Mar 7, 2006)

*Any New Information About Magen's Point*

Just wondering if anyone has been to Magen's in the last month or so and can give us an update on conditions.  We didn't get to use our week (week 6) this year because of work complications and while we really miss not being there we are very concerned about the direction the resort seems to be going.
Does anyone have any information on the owners group that they are supposed to be starting?
Any thoughts on the special assessment they are charging us all?  We still haven't paid ours, but it appears we will have to.
It's kind of frustrating not having any information about what is going.  Would appreciate anyone's input.


----------



## welove2travel (Aug 31, 2006)

barney44 said:
			
		

> We will be arriving at The Villas this Sat. as owners of week 6.
> We haven't been there before as we just purchased on ebay last year. We have not as yet paid the special assesment & would like to see the resort & speak to other owners before we do.  We will report what we find. Laura




How was your stay at Magens last February?  Anxious to hear if any improvements are happening.


----------



## mark9900 (Mar 8, 2014)

tdberry said:


> We have been owners at Magens Point Resort in St.Thomas for 5 years.  We have a 2 BR unit in the Villas building .  Did not use our week last year and are not using it this year (week 6) .  The place seems to be going down hill fast. Am anxious to hear from other owners and what they think.  We also have friends who own there.  In fact, they invested in the new building Which was supposed to have been completed 2 years ago and is still just a pile of dirt.   Hope to hear from other owners.[/QUOTE It is still a dump and they are a ripoff!!


----------



## mark9900 (Mar 8, 2014)

They still rip you off and still over charge you..I bought my time share in 06 and they still try to get extra money out of me by saying they are for improvements..I was there in 2010 and NO improvements .They are a bunch of crooks..I have been trying to get out of the timeshare and it's impossible unless you give it away. What they cost me since 06 i could have went there twice a year and stayed for a week for alot less..


----------



## hajjah (Mar 17, 2014)

We stayed in a so called two bdrm unit there in 2011.  It was my worst trip ever!  I could not wait for the week to end.  I hope those improvements have been done since I would never return to that resort.  I had no idea that we would be vacationing in the zoo.  Cats were all over the place, even on and under the cars.  Chickens were running around everywhere as well.  We absolutely hated the unit.  We were on the third level, which was a lot of steps to carry luggage for three women.  There was the smallest sink I had ever seen and no counter space.  We had to use the bathroom sink, which was located outside the bathroom and next to the small kitchen sink.  Making a meal took a lot of effort, but at least my friend tried to make a few meals.  I did not want to touch anything in the place, but I knew that I would be there for a week and just had to come down to reality.
I feel sorry for the owners who are now being made to pay an assessment along with the increase in maintenance fees.  I wanted my exchange fee back after such a disastrous week.


----------



## legalfee (Mar 18, 2014)

Around four or five years ago we looked at three timeshares in STT: Magens, Elysian, and Bluebeards Beach Club. We were looking around Magens and talked to three guys coming out of a unit to their car. We asked them about the resort and they said there was stuff they've been trying to get fixed for years. The place looked kind of run down but the pool area looked good. We wanted to go into a unit to see what the view was like but couldn't. The front desk was no help. We decided to stay away and ended up buying at Bluebeards.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 18, 2014)

My daughter and her husband exchanged into there a few years ago then a friend went on a rental.

They were both glad they didn't let some of the negative reviews scare them away.

The place was clean, and in an excellent location. Yes, they had to dodge a few cats but no biggie.

Daughter and hubby in 30's and the friends in late 50's so it appealed to both age groups.

They both had wonderful vacations and would not hesitate to return.


----------



## Algalfeffe (Apr 11, 2014)

*Megan's Bay Resort*

Does anyone have a copy of the terms and conditions of the ownership contract? I lost mine and need them to defend my position on court. Sure would appreciate your help!


----------



## mclyne (Apr 11, 2014)

We own 4 weeks at Marriott and never have an issue when we are assessed. We realize the units are used 356days a year and maintenance is of importance. It seems to me that as soon as an assessment is mentioned, people want to sell. People complain their timeshare is run down with poor maintenance. But, as soon as someone says, "assessment", they balk.

I have always been happy with my Marriott timeshares. I know we pay more but when I go on vacation, I see a beautifully maintained room, and beautiful landscaped grounds with wonderful employees willing to help at a moments notice. 

The issue of maintenance fees, I believe, was the demise of timeshares in St. Martin. People want to use the units but don't want to pay for refurbishing. They simply walk away. It is a shame because St. Martin is a beautiful island.


----------



## Tia (Apr 11, 2014)

Algalfeffe said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the terms and conditions of the ownership contract? I lost mine and need them to defend my position on court. Sure would appreciate your help!



I'll ask on a yahoo group for Bluebeards if anyone there might know/have, there are owners who may own both


----------



## legalfee (Apr 12, 2014)

Tia said:


> I'll ask on a yahoo group for Bluebeards if anyone there might know/have, there are owners who may own both



Victoria at BBC used to work for Magens. She could probably tell you a lot about them.


----------



## Tia (Apr 12, 2014)

I no longer own at the Beach Club so can't post to that yahoo group re, maybe another Beach Club owner might be able to put a link there to this query. 





legalfee said:


> Victoria at BBC used to work for Magens. She could probably tell you a lot about them.


----------

